# After Watching Malik's Farewell Video on KMOL...



## Moe The Bartender (May 7, 2004)

I'm absolutely heart-broken for this guy. It was a good roster move, both for salary cap and getting Nazr, but I feel so bad for Malik. I hope he really shines in NY and he BETTER DAMN WELL get a ring at the end of the season.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

There's a special place for Malik in all of the Spurs fans hearts. Even if the New York fans hate his guts already like they do with everyone else, he'll have the support of all of the Spurs fans. 


I feel really bad mostly because he moved his family down here and started a restaurant chain down here. :sad: 



The only thing that will make me feel better is if he plays great basketball with the Knicks. With their loads of PF's, I'm not sure if he's going to get a chance too.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Fans Stunned, sad over trade 





> Fans stunned, sad over trade
> Web Posted: 02/25/2005 12:00 AM CST
> 
> Tom Orsborn
> ...


----------



## bigpun (Feb 23, 2005)

Ok now I know Malik was and is a great guy and solid citizen but he is making MILLIONS guarenteed no matter what he does. He is playing a game I think we all wish we could get paid to play. I do not think we should really feel bad for him. Just my opinion.

Pun


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

bigpun said:


> Ok now I know Malik was and is a great guy and solid citizen but he is making MILLIONS guarenteed no matter what he does. He is playing a game I think we all wish we could get paid to play. I do not think we should really feel bad for him. Just my opinion.
> 
> Pun


It's not that I feel bad for him. It's just that he's been on the team longer than I've been a fan of the Spurs, and I'd hate to see him go.

And I totally forgot about his restaurant! He just opened it up too didn't he? Shame. Do ya'll think he'll keep it open though? I'd like to have something in San Antonio that's still of Malik.


----------

